# Glue for Strops



## Keith Sinclair (Sep 26, 2015)

What kind of glue do you like to use attaching leather to wood base?


----------



## lancep (Sep 26, 2015)

I have used what is called contact cement, which I have from leather working (e.g. Barge, Duall). I think you could also certainly use Gorilla Glue; my Awasedo came off its wooded base, and Jon recommended using the Gorilla Glue to reattach the stone to the base. If it will hold a stone, I am sure it would work for bonding leather to wood.


----------



## PolishAvenger (Oct 1, 2015)

I find that 3M trim adhesive spray works great and allows for removal of the leather without damaging the wooden base.
-Mark


----------



## j.g.emmerling (Jan 5, 2016)

Super glue. Easy and quick.
John


----------



## brianh (Jan 5, 2016)

PolishAvenger said:


> I find that 3M trim adhesive spray works great and allows for removal of the leather without damaging the wooden base.
> -Mark



This is what I've done for leather and felt.


----------



## jacko9 (Feb 12, 2016)

I agree with the 3M spray product.


----------



## ecchef (Feb 12, 2016)

Timely topic. I glued a leather slab to a block of granite with "Shoe Goo" this morning. 
Smells awful but should stick pretty well. Beveled the edges with a microplane.


----------



## Whimpy (Feb 13, 2016)

I use double sided carpet tape, holds well, no mess or horrid smells.


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 18, 2016)

Nice looking strop Dave


----------



## ecchef (Feb 18, 2016)

Thanks Dave. Wife's not home...needed something to do. Scrap stone from a local shop and a piece of leather cutoff from the 'bay. Cheap & effective. Now I have something to use that chromium oxide powder on.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Feb 18, 2016)

Yes, shoe contact cement, such as Barge is the best.


----------

